# Ben Semi Gloss Exterior.



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I really like this paint. Very easy to apply, covers well, dries at the right speed, and the finish is beautiful. 

Sprayed steel looking good.






Brushed the fiberglass.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks nice Tommy. :thumbup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I have seen stuff from the factory look worse than that, nice!:thumbup:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Looks good, I haven't gotten much feedback on the Semi as of yet.....now I do.  I used the low lustre and was pretty pleased. Semi's always seem pretty finicky, not a huge fan of Moorglo, Aura was pretty good but dried too quick. Glad the Ben Semi is user friendly.


----------



## ARC (Nov 30, 2011)

That door looks amazing. Yes I agree the Ben exterior has a great finish. I usually use it on important areas like doors.

What kind of sprayer did you use?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Airlessco LP540. 311 tip.


----------

